# Wanted: methoods to tire a puppy out.



## AliBunny (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi! I am in need of good ways to tire out my puppy! He is such a ball of energy, and become destructive and bitey if I don't excercise him enough!  I curently walk him around the block and leashed run around the park in the am, and sometimes a walk around the block before dinner. Eventually i plan to take him to a dog park once a week..but he is too young right now.

Now here are the issues..I live in a duplex and currently have no fence; however, I will have a fence in the next few weeks. It will be quite small, so any tips on small backyard entertainment would be great! Also, off leash runs at the park are a huge no here. Aside from the leash laws, there is dangerous garbage everywhere <shattered glass, plastic, etc which i am constantly collecting before he grabs them>, and other unleashed dogs that dont listen to their owners.  

Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Put him on a long line (10-20 feet) and get that puppy a flirt pole! It's one if my favorite ways to wear out puppy and it doesn't take long. Plus as he learns obedience commands, you can work OB in there and make it a great mental/physical combo exercise!


----------



## Bebe56 (Dec 8, 2014)

AliBunny said:


> so any tips on small backyard entertainment


flirt pole.... you can use it indoors as well


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Is this post for real? I don't believe it. If it is, this person is in for a steep learning curve in owning a GSD.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

Don't forget that playtime is also a big part of their daily exercise, especially for puppies who are little balls of energy. 

Butters LOVES flirt poles, and we spend at least 30 minutes a day outside playing fetch (well, mainly me tossing things and her being cheeky and trying to get me to chase her to get it back). We've tried other things as well (hide n seek, hiding treats and having her look for them, etc.) but she has a high prey drive and she never tires of chasing things, so we just go with that.

Your puppy might like something different, and finding the right toys to play with is also a great step. Balls, chews, frisbees, stuffed toys, flirt poles.. the possibilities are endless.


----------



## AliBunny (Jan 17, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> Is this post for real? I don't believe it. If it is, this person is in for a steep learning curve in owning a GSD.


Yes, this is real. I am obviously learning as I never had a german shepherd; however, i have had other breeds all my life. I specifically came to this forum for help since I love my puppy and want to properly take care of him. I noticed people mentioning living in apartments and such, so I figured there were good ideas I just don't know of yet. No need for you to be rude to someone who is learning and actively seeking help.

Anyways, thanks to the rest who have replied so far! I will definately order a flirt pole and look into how to use it for play and training!  Do you all think he will need more than one visit to a dog park a week when he is older? he will be enrolled in various training classes starting with basic obediance through advanced, then possibly agility, tracking etc. Classes are just once a week.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

I do like hide and seek games. Hide a kong with treats inside. He will go crazy searching for it. If you have any places he can swim in your area too? Maybe once he is a bit older? Good luck!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

When my boy was little, on bad weather days or late at night, I used to roll a ball down the hall.. Worked for us, he would soon tire and nap.. Make sure it is a soft rubber ball that could be punctured, and larger than a tennis size ball... Good luck with your pup!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Good suggestions above. 

I also suggest a tug toy such as a ball on a rope. Michael Ellis has some nice videos about tug play and training with a tug. Before long you may find your pup working harder for the tug toy than for treats.

Training is also a good way to wear them out. The Power of Training with Food, (another Ellis video) is a good way to learn. Several short training sessions a day will stimulate his mind, wear him out and produce the behaviors you want to see.

Also, walk him someplace new. My pup wears out much more quickly exploring new places. 

Best of luck,

Michael


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

AliBunny said:


> No need for you to be rude to someone who is learning and actively seeking help.


I should have put a smiley face after the post. I don't mean to be rude. Raising GSD is a way of life, not just like any other dog. There have been some posts in the past that weren't real , that's why. So I actually complement you for seeking advice.:toasting:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Debanneball said:


> When my boy was little, on bad weather days or late at night, I used to roll a ball down the hall.. Worked for us, he would soon tire and nap.. Make sure it is a soft rubber ball that could be punctured, and larger than a tennis size ball... Good luck with your pup!


I have a ranch style house. I can't count the number of nights I shut all the doors in the hallway, sat at one end and threw the ball to the other end..... over...and over...and over....and over....and over....:wild:


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

where can I buy a good flirt pole? I did a browse on amazon but none of them look like they would last 5 minutes with a large dog


----------



## AliBunny (Jan 17, 2015)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> I do like hide and seek games. Hide a kong with treats inside. He will go crazy searching for it.


Thanks for the idea! I will definately give it a try! And no, i don't know of any safe swim areas close by.


----------



## AliBunny (Jan 17, 2015)

Debanneball said:


> When my boy was little, on bad weather days or late at night, I used to roll a ball down the hall.. Worked for us, he would soon tire


This i have tried, and sometimes it works. Other times he gives me an "I'm bored" look and refuses to play till I come up with something else! Haha, he's quite stubborn.


----------



## AliBunny (Jan 17, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> I should have put a smiley face after the post. I don't mean to be rude. Raising GSD is a way of life, not just like any other dog. There have been some posts in the past that weren't real , that's why. So I actually complement you for seeking advice.


 Ah, haha. Yes, a smiley face would have helped. Sorry I misunderstood youR post!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

TigervTeMar said:


> where can I buy a good flirt pole? I did a browse on amazon but none of them look like they would last 5 minutes with a large dog


They're easy to make! A lunge whip for horses and a rag/tug/toy


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

haha! I have an energetic girl myself - 8 months old. Every evening, we play fetch. Play fetch. Play fetch. Then we tug. Then we belly rub, I get my face mopped. Then we fetch. Then I brush her down, and it is her signal that game time is over. Then she lays down at my feet until I go to bed. I do intend to get a flirt pole - sounds like fun! Did I mention that we fetch? Too funny! GSDs are balls of intelligence and energy!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh, BTW, I saw an automatic ball tosser for dogs online, but it is about $115! Yikes!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

maxtmill said:


> Oh, BTW, I saw an automatic ball tosser for dogs online, but it is about $115! Yikes!


Max, I learned yesterday, when you play fetch, use a ball larger than a tennis ball.. There will be no chance the dog could swallow it.....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

rear end awareness/perchwork is easy to do in smaller inside quarters, works the mind and body.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

LoveEcho said:


> They're easy to make! A lunge whip for horses and a rag/tug/toy


Yes, lunge whips are cheap, think I pay $10-12 bucks at the local farm supply. Make sure the tugs and other toys you buy are of good quality and supervise, we found out quickly how fast our female ( now 4 yr old) could destroy a chuck it ball.


----------



## mmgermany (Aug 31, 2014)

I too, am a first time GSD puppy owner. I learned recently that ivy was more worn out after a training session- i.e. doggie pushups, extended down, etc- than when we play frisbee or ball. I think the mental work is more taxing to her than the physical! 
Otherwise, if I get tired of playing toss with her in the house and tell her "no more" she huffs at me, takes her ball, rolls it down the steps, retrieves it and repeats. Over and over.... Too smart..


----------

